# Will more manufactures jump on to the satellite radio band wagon



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

I think more manufactures would produce better products due to compition.


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

XM DUDE said:


> I think more manufactures would produce better products due to compition.


well so far they have the Audiovox pnp coming out sometime this fall not sure of the release date hope before xmas


----------



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

KTMCDO said:


> well so far they have the Audiovox pnp coming out sometime this fall not sure of the release date hope before xmas


that will be interisting to see.


----------

